# Dog catching hens



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

What can I do to discourage my lab from catching hens? She caught 3 on Christmas day and I hate yo see a henkilled. When she brings them back they a alive but injured and surely die.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Was also out on christmas day and the dog got three hens. 1 that could be released and two that ended up left in the cattails. frustrating day for me and the brother in law. Stiff wind, south at about 20 to 25 mph. Thought we would be able to sneak up on the birds. I swear they had scouts watching for us. We tried to do everything right, no talking, no corrections on the dog, closest we got to a rooster was about 60 yards. two times I felt like it was going to happen, then a hen busted and the rest of them followed suit. Last spot we hit was just a little patch of cattails and willows in the middle of a crp field. Sent the BIL off to the right circling in and me and Duey cut in from the left. If there was one there was 75 and all we could do was sit there and count roosters, made for a pretty sight. Went home empty handed but still a great time. Snow was deep but thats another story.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

My dogs did the same thing on the day after Christmas. Got 2 hens that were basically dead when they finally bring them to me. It's nice when they catch roosters though :wink:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I don't know how you would discourage them without confusing the dog. My springer catches one occasionally too. Some survive, some don't. A bird is a bird to him, he will stomp or try to nudge them to get them to move, but if they don't, he brings them to me. I think it's just something we have to deal with, especially with all this snow if they are really dug in.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

We've been lucky so far this past week. Dogs have retrieved 10 hens and only one didn't fly off when released. I usually work my dogs in the off season to keep their mouths soft. Our older dogs have a knack of clamping down just enough to do a retrieve but not hurting the bird. This sometimes leads to an Abbott and Costello routine if the dog delivers a lively bird and I fail to keep a good grip on it myself and the dog has to go get it again. The dog blames me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Our neighbor went out in ND for pheasants and his dog brought back 26 dead or almost dead birds. I don't think there is anything you can do about your dog bringing back birds.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

my old man actually found a dead hen and took my dog out back everyday after work and taught him the leave it, he later realized to stay away from the live ones...i think he realized the smell of them when he found them and later left them alone so now we can continue to hunt without my dog going after hens and killing them...its alot of work but its worth it, took my dog 2 weeks to get the picture. it may sound crazy but it worked..it may be the look of the hens to but like i said it worked

good luck
trikortreat.


----------

